
In-app tips on Uber - s0rce
https://www.uber.com/ride/how-it-works/tips/
======
workergnome
This, more than anything else, might be the reason that I stop using Uber.
I've loved the idea that I can pay a fixed fee, and that I don't have to think
about money at all—having to tip, or think about tips, is so much of what I
hated about taxis. Uber was great because it was a fixed amount.

If you want the driver to get more money, raise the price. Don't raise the
price by making me feel guilty.

